# Need a partner



## pokerjoke (May 9, 2019)

Hi Guys looking for a partner for a pairs comps Sunday,I know itâ€™s late notice but my original partner has hurt his wrist.

Itâ€™s in Ilfracombe and itâ€™s a 36 hole event
4bbb in the morning and a Foursomes in the afternoon.
Good news is you only have to get to Taunton or Tiverton.
I can pick you up from Junction 26 or 27 where you can leave your car,or if you want you can drive all the way yourself.
It will probably suit someone from down this way.
You need an official handicap.
I will even pay your entry.
Weather is set fair and the course is superb.

Will probably need to know by tonight or tomorrow at the latest.
If you want to play please make sure your 100% available,thx


----------



## pokerjoke (May 9, 2019)

Just to add that now at this late stage we would still need a pair to play with us,if at this late stage they donâ€™t get another pair we wouldnâ€™t get in the comp.
But first I still need a partner


----------



## pokerjoke (May 10, 2019)

HI just a bump on this.
We now have 3 so we need a 4th who would still be my partner.
Itâ€™s a comp that if you win you go onto another round and ultimately a Holiday in Portugal.

Only need to get to Taunton 
All comp fee payed and a free meal
Need to know ASAP,thx


----------



## pokerjoke (May 10, 2019)

All sorted now Thankyou


----------

